# Pet Peeves



## scenestorm (Jul 20, 2011)

Okay, I really wanted to start a thread about pet peeves you have with other horse people.

I'll start

1. When people smack their horse as a praise, you know, like "good boy", *smack smack smack*, Instead of actually thinking about the fact that a horse doesn't really see smacking as a praise... I dunno, maybe that's just me, but a scratch on the withers is what a wild horse (or a domestic horse for that matter) would do to their horse friend, so why wouldn't we give them a scratch on the withers for praise?? You should. You should.

2. People who yell at their horses.... yeah you're horse really understands what you're saying when you yell it even louder, and ESPECIALLY when you scream loud enough for the neighbors 600 acres away to hear. I'm sure the horse is thinking "Oh, I get it NOW! Thank god she yelled, I couldn't hear her! Wow, I'm so glad I understand!"

Those are my two biggest, but I have MANY more... and I want to see what other people think!


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

My biggest pet peeve with other horse people is when they use the wrong terminology on horses. Ie... I have a dappled grey horse, then they show you pictures and it's a flea bitten grey. I'm sorry, but if you have horses, learn the terminology that goes along with them!

My biggest pet peeve when other are around horses, is the obvious use of non-safe methods of everything! I'm sorry, but there are certain ways that things are supposed to be done around horses for a reason. It's not just someone being a butt to make things more difficult!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

1.) People who nag their horses with their hands, legs, or crop. Give a clear signal.. don't nag the nag!

2.) People who want a quick fix and go thru all sorts of bits, tie downs and other nonsense when they really need to go back to simple basics and get a foundation.

3.) Blaming the horse.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I have several pet peeves, but I'll list a couple here.

1. Seeing people load up all sorts of unnecessary gear on their horse in the name of "training" - especially when its being used incorrectly and possibly ruining what could have been a good horse. Its even more frustrating when they claim its their trainer doing it and don't have enough common sense to question their trainer about it or look for a new trainer. 

2. Getting a bigger bit in a situation where it really isn't the solution. 

3. People claiming their horses are out of big-name lines when that big name so far back its off the papers. 

4. People claiming the improper height on their horse (saying their horse is 17 hands when its obvious its more like 15) and not knowing how to denote hands - 16.5 hh instead of 16.2 hh.

5. People who want to breed but don't have the slightest understanding on proper conformation or what makes a good breeding animal.


----------



## scenestorm (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah I agree with all of these!

I just thought of another one- When people don't accept advice from other horse people, I mean, they don't have to take it obviously, but when they walk away all snotty without even giving it a chance, that drives me nuts, or when people get mad at people who use different methods, especially natural horsemanship methods, because they think just beating the horse will make it the perfect horse because they think they're being so intimidating and showing the horse who's boss, when in all reality, just being the boss shows that your the boss, you don't have to pretend you're the hulk and sit and whip the horse to no avail.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Biggest pet peeve is the quick fix bits and when people allow children with bad arena manners loose with everyone and the kids run their horses at you and into and up others butts.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

I posted this in another thread but I'll say it again here without the specifics.
Being a newbie I havn't had very much time to develop many pet peeves, except this one...

I hate when other newbies try and tell me the hours of research I've done to understand a specific problem is wrong because that one "expert" they know told them something different.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I hate when somebody places low inn a class at a show and then say it was because the judge didn't like them or their horse or something like that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I hate it when people bash tom thumbs/Argentine snaffles when they have probably never even used the bit just because they found some article on the internet written by some guy that doesn't like the tom thumb. 

I also hate it when people ride with tons of contact and then use cavessons and martingales to try to keep the horse from gaping it's mouth and under control. These people are usually the ones that insist snaffles are the only acceptable bit. Well, yes, maybe if you hang on the horse's head like that, you had better not use a curb or tom thumb after all!

And yes, the pet peeve that got me flack in the other thread about pet peeves. People that own really nice horses but never use them and refuse to sell them. What a waste of a good horse.


----------



## KyAngel11966 (Jul 24, 2011)

I really like all of these ! I agree with all of them. 
Some more I'd like to add:
1. I'm not starving my horse, he has a gene that makes him skinny. 
2. People who insist they know how to "rescue" a horse and then they starve it too. 
3. People who breed just to see what color they'd get or just to see what a cross between two breeds would look like. 
4.People who assume all gaited horse people put chains on their legs to make them gait.
5. Anybody that inflicts pain on a horse in order to win ribbons and trophies.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Cat said:


> I have several pet peeves, but I'll list a couple here.
> 
> 1. Seeing people load up all sorts of unnecessary gear on their horse in the name of "training" - especially when its being used incorrectly and possibly ruining what could have been a good horse. Its even more frustrating when they claim its their trainer doing it and don't have enough common sense to question their trainer about it or look for a new trainer.
> 
> ...


This!
And, stallion owners acting like fools online. I've seen more than one big name stud owner acting like a tart online bashing other stallions..


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

One pet peeve.. those who are arrogant and present themselves as "all knowing" and condemn other methods of training/opinions OR those who condemn breeding when THEY have half breeds and "accidents" running rampant..
And basically, anyone who is catty, spiteful, juvenile, and malicious while presenting themselves as respectable, decent folk in the horse world..


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

People who have horses just to be cool.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Jessskater said:


> People who have horses just to be cool.



Oh man, the ones who incessantly brag and boast about their horses breeding/accomplishments (like the ability to google doesn't exist) lol


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Recently discovered this one...

Those obsessed show parents or riders. Now it's alright to passionate about showing and riding horses, but there are just some people who take it past the extreme.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

And let's not forget the so-called adults aka- little girls (emotionally) that try to "one-up" you for attention... though they have no substance to hold enough interest.. you can usually spot them a mile away.
Sad really.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

tempest said:


> Recently discovered this one...
> 
> Those obsessed show parents or riders. Now it's alright to passionate about showing and riding horses, but there are just some people who take it past the extreme.


Very much agree- some just put TOO much pressure on the poor kids and horses, and themselves sometimes.. it's so much better just to have - FUN! :wink:


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Druydess said:


> And let's not forget the so-called adults aka- little girls (emotionally) that try to "one-up" you for attention... though they have no substance to hold enough interest.. you can usually spot them a mile away.
> Sad really.


Not really sure what this has to do with horses, but I really hate when people on horse forums incessently bump their own threads to keep them at the top of the list so that people will read them...are they really that attention-starved, and do they need outside assurance that badly? Are they lonely and unfulfilled, or are they simply seeking justification for their own actions? Must be a pitiful sort of existence, to need vindication so very badly.

Of course, this isn't limited to just horse forums, or even just to the Internet...


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

bubba13 said:


> Not really sure what this has to do with horses, but I really hate when people on horse forums incessently bump their own threads to keep them at the top of the list so that people will read them...are they really that attention-starved, and do they need outside assurance that badly? Are they lonely and unfulfilled, or are they simply seeking justification for their own actions? Must be a pitiful sort of existence, to need vindication so very badly.
> 
> Of course, this isn't limited to just horse forums, or even just to the Internet...


Perhaps cause they need an answer when no one will answer them? Although they could always use google to find the answer or something. I wouldn't know, cause I'm not a bumper either


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Katesrider011 said:


> Perhaps cause they need an answer when no one will answer them? Although they could always use google to find the answer or something. I wouldn't know, cause I'm not a bumper either


More like people ask them questions, that they never answer ****!!


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

How about a bunch of tie downs, and junk on a who just started learning to carry a rider? or stud chains being used on a horse being longed?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes, hate the overuse of inappropriate training equipment, or seeing horses being worked too hard, too young. Quick results are frequently not lasting results, or even good results. Beware the trainer who claims otherwise!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Katesrider011 said:


> Perhaps cause they need an answer when no one will answer them? Although they could always use google to find the answer or something. I wouldn't know, cause I'm not a bumper either


Good point.. perhaps new eyes on a different day view a thread and can answer a question..


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I hate that, too. When someone brings up a topic, and then refuses to answer relevant questions when asked, claiming superiority and "the right to remain silent"...like a criminal. :shock:


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

The people that think a horse is worthless because it isn't registered. 
It doesn't matter you can't ride papers. 

Western Pleasure trainers who train "peanut rollers" you shouldn't change a horses gait, extension and collection are learned through training, not "put the strongest curb bit in you can find and hit the horse's mouth until they slow down then take draw reins and ride the horse with his head attached to his knees" 

Saddle Seat people who use soaring and think it is an acceptable training method, same with dressage riders and rollkur, etc

Beginners who are know-it-alls and go around telling people what they are doing wrong, I was a beginner once, but I didn't go around telling everyone what to do.

People who think no horse should be bred unless it is registered and has a perfect show record.
Not saying everybody should breed horses, just that it shouldn't have to be registered and have a perfect show record, I personally don't like most of the breed association show judging standards and show rules, so I don't blame others who also don't agree.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

I couldn't agree more with every point you made Eclipse, and I LOVE your quote..


----------



## billieglenn (Jul 20, 2011)

When people don't stick with the same horse for a years time. 

And also when people just get perfectly good horses JUST to keep their feild down. Get cows for that, not perfecty trained horses and make them practically green again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

When I make a joke with someone, and they take it seriously.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

bumping .


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> bumping .


:rofl:


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Couldn't be more apropos!! :wink:

:happydance:


tinyliny said:


> bumping .


----------



## RisingPhoenix (Oct 19, 2008)

Hypocrites and people with persecution complexes. Those two are my biggest and in the horse world, we've got some doozies.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

RisingPhoenix said:


> Hypocrites and people with persecution complexes. Those two are my biggest and in the horse world, we've got some doozies.


And arbitrators of complex persecutions,,:rofl:
Yes, they do seem to be running amuck...

LOL- sorry- having too much fun here.. back to our regularly scheduled program.. :clap:


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

When members use threads to make thinly veiled, passive aggressive jabs at each other. People bent on carrying on a feud for whatever reason should do it off the Horse Forum, and not commandeer anyone's thread as a battle ground.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Amen. I am tired of constantly having the same people grinding vents. Enough of this foolishness, please.

A little bump of my own.


----------



## iambatmanxx (Mar 13, 2011)

1. I believe it's been said, but I want to repeat it because it is a HUGE pet peeve of mine - when other horse people approach you and say what you're doing is all wrong. That their horse is so much better than yours will ever be. Like, REALLY?! I don't even know you!

2. When I was younger at this barn we used to board at, I was just starting to get into barrel racing. This woman at the barn terrorized me so badly, and she was at least 30+ years older than me. It made me to not even bother getting into barrels. So that's a pet peeve of mine, when older adults pick on the younger kids. Like picking on a kid that's many years younger than you will make you look better.

Other than those... I agree with all that has been said.


BUMP. :lol:


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

iambatmanxx said:


> 1. I believe it's been said, but I want to repeat it because it is a HUGE pet peeve of mine - when other horse people approach you and say what you're doing is all wrong. That their horse is so much better than yours will ever be. Like, REALLY?! I don't even know you!
> 
> 2. When I was younger at this barn we used to board at, I was just starting to get into barrel racing. This woman at the barn terrorized me so badly, and she was at least 30+ years older than me. It made me to not even bother getting into barrels. So that's a pet peeve of mine, when older adults pick on the younger kids. Like picking on a kid that's many years younger than you will make you look better.
> 
> ...


Oh how horrible! I agree adults should know better than to terrorize, and should be there to encourage and support children! Especially when it comes to horses


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

One of mine is when people don't even tack up their own horse... At my previous barn there was a lady who only showed up after her horse was tacked and warmed up(!!!). She'd hop on, do the jumping course or whatever, then jump off and leave, giving some one else the job of cooling down and untacking. She didn't even give the horse a pat or anything.

Another one is when people dont warm up; they just get on and go cantering off, and proceed to canter for an hour then jump 1.20 oxers, I experienced that once too.

And people who dont look where they are driving at show grounds... At a show I was with my instructors _right at the edge of the ring_. I was about 6 meters away from the road. Anyway, I was mounting up to go warm up, when a car just began to back up off the road, aiming right for me and my horse! He heard everyone telling him to stop, so he did, but then proceeds to go on a rant about how it was MY fault for "standing so close to the road". I wasn't anywhere near it! And a horse in bright green is pretty hard to miss don't you think? :lol:

I can think of a LOT more, but then I'd be typing all day lol.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

HorseOfCourse said:


> I hate when somebody places low inn a class at a show and then say it was because the judge didn't like them or their horse or something like that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The judge didn't, that's why they didn't place well.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

My favorites: Incorrectly tied rope halters
Barbed wire
Junk & farm implements anywhere horses are.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I very much dislike when people roll the eyes on question and answer like you are an idiot (and they are the center of universe knowing everything). Which is true in horse world as well as outside of it. Questions is how we learn stuff, so bringing someone down for asking not just rude but plain stupid.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> I very much dislike when people roll the eyes on question and answer like you are an idiot (and they are the center of universe knowing everything). Which is true in horse world as well as outside of it. Questions is how we learn stuff, so bringing someone down for asking not just rude but plain stupid.


This seems to happen far too often on forums. There are many people who can benefit from others' experience and knowledge, but some are afraid to even ask due to the belittling they receive, especially younger folk. No one starts out knowing it all, and there could be much more gleaned if it was presented respectfully.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> I very much dislike when people roll the eyes on question and answer like you are an idiot (and they are the center of universe knowing everything). Which is true in horse world as well as outside of it. Questions is how we learn stuff, so bringing someone down for asking not just rude but plain stupid.


This. I agree


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

Breed specifics. 
You know, I understand you love your giant warmblood who's about 3 hands too big for you, but don't put down the other breeds. They all have a talent and a purpose.

Quick fixing bits.

Looping the rope or reins when you lead. Horses get wild fast if something happens, you don't want that rope coiled around you. If you fold it over a couple times, you can drop it safely and quickly.

Not knowing the areas of a horse. I'm sorry, but if you havn't learned horse anatomy, don't own one yet. Learn a little more before you go off and buy one. It must be pretty embarrassing, when you call your vet about a big cut the horse got, and you can't even tell him where it is.

Just because you're a good rider, doesn't always mean you're ready to buy your own horse. There's other things to still learn, such as nutrition, the proper types of fencing, first aid care, knowing the different illnesses so you can spot it, etc.

Improper fitting tack. *Please *don't send your horse off to some trainer, complaining about bucking problems. Check your saddle fit, get a fitter out for a professional opinion, send it to a chiro, and then see what happens. I bet you the horse moves off a lot better.


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

People wrenching the horse's head down and then saying: "Look guys! He's collected and in a frame!" even though the horse's back is practically inverted.

People who lie about their experience level. I have no problem if less experienced people want to offer help and advice and I'll gladly take it (I know I'm not terribly experienced and I still try to offer training help on these forums), but people who do it just to brag about how many horses they've worked with and stuff and how amazing they are is annoying.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i was just at a show on a very hot weekend. it was a small show and a lot of the riders were from big full service barns. these people were on their horse half the day with out giving it water and then would just shove them back in their stall with out hosing them off. most of the horses didnt even have water in their stalls. the people behind me didnt clean their stalls all weekend.


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

Ignorance. That and know-it-alls. See my signature.

They are dangerous people around horses!


----------



## Sheetan (Jul 26, 2011)

MsBHavin said:


> How about a bunch of tie downs, and junk on a who just started learning to carry a rider? or stud chains being used on a horse being longed?


 I think I saw a picture like that on line somewhere - if I can find it I'll post it.:wink:

I hate seeing all kinds of gadgets on young horses just starting out. Yeah, there is a purpose to most training tools, but youngsters need the basics, and the simpler you can make things, the easier it is for them to understand.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Sheetan said:


> I think I saw a picture like that on line somewhere - if I can find it I'll post it.:wink:
> 
> I hate seeing all kinds of gadgets on young horses just starting out. Yeah, there is a purpose to most training tools, but youngsters need the basics, and the simpler you can make things, the easier it is for them to understand.



I wouldn't expect a toddler to know how to do algebra. So why do you expect your just started horse to wear a tie down?!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Tymer said:


> Ignorance. That and know-it-alls. See my signature.
> 
> They are dangerous people around horses!


Great quote, and oh-so-true!!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

People who use trainers that are blacklisted from showing...


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Today at the trail there was a lady who had her horses head praticaly stuck to his chest her tie down was so short. She said he would stick is nose out when going down hills. . . . .


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

People who attack others' disciplines, for whatever reason, but refuse the point the finger back at themselves to see the flaws and/or abuse and/or inconsistencies in their own sport of choice.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

1) People who ask for your opinion on something and then proceed to tell you that you're wrong and don't know what you're talking about. My friend did this to me when she asked me why I thought she had a hard time cantering on her mare. She would literally sit so far back that she was almost up on the cantle of her saddle. I told her that it looked like her stirrups were too long by at least a hole and she proceeded to tell me that I was wrong and her stirrups were just the right length and that couldn't be it. Okay, then why did you ask? Wouldn't you know, the other day she was riding with the trainer at our stable and they started to canter and the trainer pulled my friend up short and said "Wow, your stirrups are way too long. That's why you're having to sit so far back to balance when you canter." Now my friend is going on and on about how much better if feels to trot and canter with her stirrups shorter and how she feels more secure in the saddle because of it. Ummmmmm...yeah, I told you the same thing a month and a half ago.

2) People who can't handle the horse they have and then go out and get another horse that they REALLY can't handle. A guy at our stable has his girlfriend's morgan mare that he rides because she's afraid of the mare (they had an accident a few years ago that she's never gotten over and the mare knows it, so she acts up with the girlfriend). He takes her out on the trails and basically trots and canters her the entire time (he'll be gone for almost two hours, usually). So, he goes out and buys this mustang gelding who is "supposedly" broke, but that he can't even get the saddle on. The trainer went over to help him the other day and the gelding turned around and bit her just for touching him (broke skin and everything!). Then today, he turns the gelding out in the arena and then goes and rides the mare in the arena with the gelding running loose around them and runs the crap out of the mare.

3) People who can't be bothered when their horse has a problem. There's a girl at our stable who has this adorable sorrel overo gelding. He's five and green-broke and she has a hard time handling him most of the time. A few weeks ago, she ran the crap out of him in the arena, didn't bother hosing him down or cooling him off, fed him new grain (switched his grain that day) as soon as she put him away, and left. Within a couple of hours the horse was colicking and we couldn't reach her at all on the phone. Because she had outstanding vet bills, the vet refused to come out to see her horse. She's done this TWICE again since the first incident.

4) People who think lunging equates to putting your horse in an arena or round pen or turnout and just basically running the crap out of it. Several people at our stable have this concept of lunging and it drives me up the freaking wall. Lunging is about communication, getting the horse to listen to you and respect you on the ground, and getting the horse to think and be engaged. It's not about running your horse until it's dripping sweat so that you can then go ride it in the arena until it's about to fall down. Heck, there's a six-year-old little girl at our stable whose parents just bought her a nice reining-trained gelding for her first horse (we call him Blaze the Wonder Horse because he is AMAZINGLY well-trained and responds instantly to cues) and she was lunging him today...by herself (mom was in the round pen with her, but the little girl was doing all the work)...and the horse was listening perfectly to her. Even SHE understands the concept of lunging, so why can't the adults who have supposedly been around horses most of their lives?!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

People that teach their horse bad habits, or don't correct them, because it's "cute". *headdesk x10000* 

My friend's stepsister has a gorgeous OTTB whose been off the track for almost two years now, their dad asked me to work with him, and is so calm and easygoing that training him was a breeze, and he is now jumping small crosses and uprights (with help from a trainer of course). But here's the issues:

His owner has other ideas; she's to scared to ride him (it was her idea to buy a 17.2hh OTTB in the first place btw), so she chases him round and round the ring, making him free jump huge fences on the circle, which has hurt his back more than once. Her dad has now made her stop doing that.

When she takes him out to the field to let him go, she doesn't even cool him down, and when she removes the bridle she swings it at him and hits him on the chest with the bit, making him rear away and run. She thinks its "pretty and cute". That stunt almost got me killed.

I wasn't aware of her teaching him this, so I did what I normaly do; I turned him towards the gate, and took off the bridle. The bit wasn't even fully out of his mouth when he went up, almost dislocating my shoulder. I dropped the bridle and he let go. He turned to run, but turned towards me, hitting me in the face with his head, and grazing my leg with a hoof as he ran away.

I had some serious words with the girl that day. I don't blame the horse, I blame her. Luckily her dad backed me up, and she has stopped doing anything with him that could harm him or teach him bad habits, and he has stopped running away when the bridle is taken off, I worked with him for about a month on that.

Sorry about the rant, but I hope my point came across? :lol:


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> 4) People who think lunging equates to putting your horse in an arena or round pen or turnout and just basically running the crap out of it. Several people at our stable have this concept of lunging and it drives me up the freaking wall. Lunging is about communication, getting the horse to listen to you and respect you on the ground, and getting the horse to think and be engaged. It's not about running your horse until it's dripping sweat so that you can then go ride it in the arena until it's about to fall down. Heck, there's a six-year-old little girl at our stable whose parents just bought her a nice reining-trained gelding for her first horse (we call him Blaze the Wonder Horse because he is AMAZINGLY well-trained and responds instantly to cues) and she was lunging him today...by herself (mom was in the round pen with her, but the little girl was doing all the work)...and the horse was listening perfectly to her. Even SHE understands the concept of lunging, so why can't the adults who have supposedly been around horses most of their lives?!


I KNOW!! I have seen people running horses around round-pens at the full gallop, I have even seen people run young foals around small round pens. 


Another pet peeve.......

1) People riding young horses! I mean if people learn anything about horses they will learn that a horses growth plates are not closed until at least 3, some breeds like Arabs, Icelandic, and drafts aren't closed until much later. 

What brought this up:

















That is a Yearling Belgian filly. Who else sincerly hopes that filly bolted with his sorry a** and taught him a lesson. BTW those are pictures that were taken to advertise that filly for sale


2) People doing Stupid things with horses, I am starting to believe that the human race is trying to find new ways to go extinct. 
What brought this up(what part of these aren't bad ideas?):








Seriously!! does that even seem safe? 








Again, Seriously? The horse is unrestrained and you don't have a helmet on. the horse steps or decides he wants to graze you are dead. 

3) Crappy tack quality. 
I mean you have the saddles that look like poster board, I am not sure I would trust it on anything, including the saddle stand.:








To the ones that look like they will fall apart any moment:








to the just plain fugly:








Problem with this one, look closer the "silver" is metallic painted fabric with plastic rhinestones.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

LoveStory10 said:


> People that teach their horse bad habits, or don't correct them, because it's "cute". *headdesk x10000*
> 
> My friend's stepsister has a gorgeous OTTB whose been off the track for almost two years now, their dad asked me to work with him, and is so calm and easygoing that training him was a breeze, and he is now jumping small crosses and uprights (with help from a trainer of course). But here's the issues:
> 
> ...


Wow...just...wow. :shock: <--I was seriously doing that as I read your post!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

I can't beat those saddles.. :shock:


----------



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

I agree with most that has already been posted. What (which I have seen quite a few times lately) I am really peeved about is when a horse that has given the rider years of faithfullness, taken that rider to the highest of levels or years of trail riding, has been the best it can be etc etc. and when it is time for that said horse to retire after the many years in service to the rider - the person throws the horse away without a thought or refuses to continue the horses care in its retirement - trys to flog it off to beginner riders (for that slow plod around) or worse they send them to rescue centres that are already full to capicity and never think of that horse again or what treatment that said horse may suffer. My horses are with me for life and I still have my original pony that is 42 years old that is happy in his retirement. Don't these horses/ponies deserve a comfortable retirement for the years it has given to that rider????


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Yes Angelina, they most certainly do. I don't understand how these people can do that either. Recently, there were 3 extremely well bred, beautiful Arabians sent off to kill pens after YEARS of producing foals for a major breeder. Once they could no longer conceive, they were thrown away like yesterday's garbage and sent to a place where they were no doubt scared and confused.
Disgusting!


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

scenestorm, i couldn't agree more with you! especially that 'smacking-as-reward' thing, it's never make any sense to me


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

The people who bash another discipline and have no clue or knowledge about said discipline

People who ask for advice and agree with it and all, but never do it. So so so many girls at my barn do this

People who want the reward without the work, im sorry you haven't rode your horse in how long? Of course he's not winning, or even placing. Or the people who have a started horse and just ride bareback, trail ride, anything but working on finishing that horse then get upset when they don't do good at a show

People who automatically assume I was handed everything because I have a nice horse and nice tack, nope sorry I bought my horse unbroke and paid for all my tack myself. Im just patient enough to save for what I want.

People that have only ever rode broke to death horses saying they can train your horse for you

Bashing bits without understanding the mechanics of it, least take the time to learn how it works before deeming it evil

I think that's it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

BarrelRacer86 said:


> People that have only ever rode broke to death horses saying they can train your horse for you
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


AH! Yes!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

NdAppy said:


> People who use trainers that are blacklisted from showing...


I don't think black-listing happens too often. Does it? Just curious... I've never heard about any local trainer to be on bad list.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

BarrelRacer86 said:


> People that have only ever rode broke to death horses saying they can train your horse for you


Hahahaha! That's very true. Although I have to say I can understand kids saying so (because they are, well, kids  ). However not adults.


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

BarrelRacer86 said:


> The people who bash another discipline and have no clue or knowledge about said discipline_Posted via Mobile Device_


This! I can't stand it.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> I don't think black-listing happens too often. Does it? Just curious... I've never heard about any local trainer to be on bad list.


i know multiple trainer who cant or couldnt [can now] got to B or A rated shows. i dont know that they would be banned from local or schooling shows though. so it does happen !


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

People that pat the horse as a praise.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

gypsygirl said:


> i know multiple trainer who cant or couldnt [can now] got to B or A rated shows


What would be the typical reason for that? Excessive use of whip/spurs?


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

no...mostly killing/maiming horses for insurance money...


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

ugh, that's beyond horrendous. personally i think that if a trainer was ever convicted of killing or maiming a horse, they should be banned from the sport for LIFE. it's inexcusable!


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

People who will repeat a command like 8 times before enforcing it.

"Whoa. Whoa. Whoa! Whoa!! WHOA!" *Enforce the stop*

Not only is it annoying to listen to and makes you sound a little pathetic, all you're doing is teaching the horse it doesn't have to listen to you until you're shouting and hot under the collar. My parents do this all the time with our dogs.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

mgarzon said:


> ugh, that's beyond horrendous. personally i think that if a trainer was ever convicted of killing or maiming a horse, they should be banned from the sport for LIFE. it's inexcusable!


Yes it is.

The Ward family is an example. Father banned for killing horses for insurance....son getting a lengthy suspension for putting plastic chips in horse's jump boots.


I have a pet peeve for people whose first reaction to a horse's evasions is to put a MUCH harsher bit in their mouth.

Also, a person who uses harsh bits as a shortcut to good training.


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

Allison, do you mean THE Ward family? I had no idea!! It's so sad that the son followed in his father's corrupt footsteps - I guess he learned the 'horses as mere chattel' attitude at home. Which, btw, is one of my pet peeves. And I agree that using stronger bits as a shortcut to training is, sadly, a very prevalent one.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

one guy i know who injured a horse so it had to be put down couldnt go to rated shows for over 20yrs. he did it when he was a teenager.

it also drives me crazy when people repeat commands ! and when people will cluck a million times !


----------



## scenestorm (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh another one, is when people seem to ONLY care about safety, maybe it's just my years of rodeo experiences, but helmets seem like such a waste, and there are people that will like FREAK OUT if you don't wear a helmet. I swear it's like they care WAY more about themselves then their horse or something... I dunno. I'm generally only ever focused on my horse's safety, and rarely even consider mine.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

scenestorm said:


> Oh another one, is when people seem to ONLY care about safety, maybe it's just my years of rodeo experiences, but helmets seem like such a waste, and there are people that will like FREAK OUT if you don't wear a helmet. I swear it's like they care WAY more about themselves then their horse or something... I dunno. I'm generally only ever focused on my horse's safety, and rarely even consider mine.


That's me. Although I do wear a helmet, but that's cause my mom makes me, and also it's cause that's what I choose to do. But I care about animal safety more than my own honestly. But that's just how I am, too


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

scenestorm said:


> Oh another one, is when people seem to ONLY care about safety, maybe it's just my years of rodeo experiences, but helmets seem like such a waste, and there are people that will like FREAK OUT if you don't wear a helmet. I swear it's like they care WAY more about themselves then their horse or something... I dunno. I'm generally only ever focused on my horse's safety, and rarely even consider mine.


Helmets seem like a waste? :lol: Tell that to the people whose lives it's saved. I don't wear a helmet either and I hate when people ream me out about it, but I think it's a little bit ridiculous to scoff at people for wearing one. 

*How dare they think about their safety! What a bunch of squares!*

And how does wearing a helmet make you not care about your horse's safety?


----------



## Gypsy Vanner (Aug 2, 2011)

I agree with most of you! There really aren't many for me to name now.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i dont think caring about your safety makes you care any less about your horses..... personally my helmet saved my life so i see no reason not to wear one.


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

This video is dressage rider Courtney King Dye speaking about her accident schooling a horse on the flat, and helmet safety. She's an Olympic rider - it can happen to anyone. She's been in recovery 16 months so far. I also suffered a career-ending injury in a freak accident, and although a helmet wouldn't have made a difference in my case, helmets have saved many lives. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awJDY...ature=youtu.be


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

here's the link again, not sure it works in my first post:
‪Courtney King Dye - Riders4Helmets‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## scenestorm (Jul 20, 2011)

I didn't mean to sound igornant, and I guess saying they're a waste was wrong, BUT, I still think that if you're going on a trail ride or doing a rodeo thing (barrel racing, reining, cattle penning, roping, blah blah etc etc) you don't really need a helmet, and to be completely honest, no one would wear one because they would look RIDICULOUS in that situation. I get it in jumping, or racing or whathaveyou, but not for western riding, just mainly because it would look silly, and frankly, unprofessional.


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm cross-posting this from another forum. Sorry it's long, but a lot of people have been impacted by head injuries - all of us who have been in the horse world for a long time have seen lives ended or severely limited by lack of helmets. And styles change - there are Western coaches who insist on helmets at all times, and they're ALWAYS allowed at shows, you can't be penalized for them (which many people don't know).

Quoted post:
"My mother fell off a horse while trail riding with friends. No helmet. She spent some time in a coma and the next two years learning how to speak, take care of herself, and do basic things like cook from a recipe or grocery shop. I was twelve and my brother was nine. Ironically, my mother forbade me from riding without a helmet but she thought she would be fine because she was just hacking out with friends.

Because she physically looked fine a couple of months after the injury people outside of our family unit lost perspective of how badly she was injured since they did not have to see her daily challenges first hand.

I didnt read all the posts so not sure if anyone already noted this, but free will is not a valid argument IMHO. We ALL pay for these accidents whether it be a loved one we must care for, increased insurance premiums, increased health costs to cover the care for un/under insured (sometimes for life).

bluhof and equinelerium, it absolutely affects those around you. In my situation I essentially became a caretaker at a young age of my younger brother and sometimes my own mother. I was forced to grow up quickly because of someone else,s actions. The strain on my family was enormous, both emotionally and financially. I am still suprised we made it through intact!

I find it ridiculous when anyone rides without a helmet because it is so simple to put on and they have so many different styles and price points. Given my history, I find it very selfish when parents take the stance they can ride without a helmet (for whatever reason) when they are responsible for a child. You could carry that argument out to anyone who has anybody in their life that cares about them. The impact of an individual's decision is not limited to only themselves, and I think people forget this aspect.

It takes not even a minute to put a helmet on, and bad injuries can happen to the best of us, as Courtney unfortunately has shown.

Sorry for the long post, but that video brought back some painful memories (in case you couldnt tell). I am very glad to see she is working through her recovery and spreading the message about helmet use. Hopefully this will make those who go without reconsider. I wish her all the best!"


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry about the blank-looking post, I was trying to attach a picture of me schooling my jumper at home without a helmet, back when I was young and stupid. I used to regularly jump courses over 4' with him (helmetless)... so I was never a helmet Nazi. But I've been around long enough now to learn a few things. When I didn't care about my own safety, it wasn't because I was cool or tough, as I thought, it was because I lacked self-worth. And I was selfish without realizing it - as in Courtney's case, or the mom in my previous post, is it really fair for your loved ones to have to care for you for the rest of your life because you're afraid of looking silly?

A polo pro in these parts became a lifelong invalid when he suffered a head injury. He had a wife and baby daughter, who will now spend the rest of their lives looking after him. I bet if he could do it over he wouldn't give a crap about how unprofessional it looked to ride with a helmet.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

1) People who can just buy and sell horses like it's no big deal. I know someone who went through 12 horses since this past March. His reasons: Not trained enough (gorgeous 5yr old mare, perfect smooth trot, sweetest temperment, just needed some more miles) Eh I don't like her color (Flashy chestnut TONS of chrome near perfect conformation) He can't sit (horse was a great pretty broke horse. This person however just wanted to ride in the shows and was too lazy to ride during the week. Show day came around....horse was stiff and bucked him off...so he decided to sell it because he couldnt let it sit then run the tar out of it.) There are many more excuses but these are the main ones that got me.

2) People who get mad at the horse for sending them the wrong cues. Yes let's yank the reins about 40 times in a different direction each time and then expect the horse to understand what you want them to do. I personally know someone who does this also. 

3) Talks down to me about my riding or my horse. An ex-friend used to do this. If I ever knocked a pole or something(which I always brush off and come out of the arena with a smile....cause you're supposed to have fun right? She would come over,uninvited, and talk to me like I was a beginner and I don't mean beginner like walk, trot, sometimes canter beginner I mean never been on a hrose kind of beginner. The whole time I just grit my teeth, smile, nod, and walk away. It annoys the heck out of me because she knows my capabilities....i don't need to relearn the alphabet.

4) People who try to tell you how to ride your horse..............when they've never even ridden the horse. AND when they make false accusations about your horse(yup both rolled into one) My friend does this. She put me on her horse and said "See this is how you have to ride TC" I rode her horse around and he was COMPLETELY different from TC. I told her that and she said "nuh uh" Well at our next show I told her to just get on him and walk around so she could see what I mean. She refused. Her excuse...he's too wild at shows. Hmm wrong he's a complete gentleman at shows and she knows it. So one day we were riding at my place....told her to jump on him to get a feel since most horses are calmer at home(though he's just as calm at the shows) she refused again. This time I asked why her response....."Because he bucks." Okay that got me steamed. TC hasn't bucked in OVER a year because we got everything straightened out. His issue was he never had anyone working him and he was overweight and didn't want to do it. Now he's in shape and actaully WANTS to go....he'd go all day if I let him. I pride myself in his training now and she's trying to shoot it down. I told him he doesn't buck anymore(the truth) and she blew me off, said whatever untacked her horse and left. 

Sorry I ranted a bit during this.


----------



## KeroKero (Jul 5, 2011)

The biggest pet peeve for me right now is when I go to catch Clyde in the pasture, and SO many of the horses there have overgrown, flared and all around badly cared for hooves, but everyone thinks they're fine.

Most boarders at the facility use the same farrier, who is dirt cheap (I'm sure that's why they stick with him..) and all the horses have terribly flared feet, long heels, etc...

Now I know I'm a beginner, but since my horse came with such bad hooves, I spent so many hours researching hoof anatomy, different trimming methods, barefoot vs shod vs farrier pasture trim, etc... I know enough now to make good decisions and judge when a horse needs a trim, and what a good trim looks like. That's something every horse owner should know!!


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

I have another. People who have no respect for their lesson or their instructor, like the girl who leases the other half of my horse.

A minute ago there was this huge rant about all the horrible things this girl has done and how much controversy she has caused and such, but I'm just going to sum it up in a list: (basically anticipate a rant)

1. She comes late to every lesson. My trainer can't give her a lesson when she comes. She doesn't even speak respectfully to the trainer. She constantly is talking back to her. My trainer tells her she can't ride at 3PM when its really hot. She needs to come early while its still cooler. Never happens.
2. Because she doesn't show up on time, I ride at my scheduled time, and then she shows up and wants to ride. I am more advanced then her and do a good amount of work during lessons, so this horse is exhausted by the time she gets there.
3. The girl can't ride. She can barely get him to trot (which is hard for me, but it doesn't take me 4 laps around the arena!) and doesn't get lessons. Lessons do help her a lot. 
4. He hates her so much that he won't even walk forward for her unless she's in a lesson and I got off of him a minute before she got on.
5. The WORST PART is that now all this stupid laziness and disrespect is ruining all of my hard work! After riding this horse super consistently for a week and a half, I finally got him to the point where he was a great ride. The trot was quicker to pick up, his gaits were adjustable, he was fairly sensitive to my leg, and he wouldn't pitch a fit (ramming into the wall, backing up, etc) every time I asked for the trot. Now he's back to all his bad habits because of two really bad rides by this girl.
6. One last thing, I promise! When she does come late to the lesson, it takes her forever to get ready and get on, so by the time the lesson starts its usually about 2 and a half hours after the time it was supposed to start. That paired with the fact that she doesn't even care about the horse that she's paying half the board and half the care for, its pretty frustrating.

Can you tell I'm frustrated? I'm frustrated. Multiply this frustration by ten and you have my trainer.


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

People who buy your horse, let it get to looking like sh*t, let it run out of hay for a month, let it get away with stuff while riding, And then goes on to say she's a completely different horse now. And how much better she is. Yep solo much better, I placed at every show on her. And shes just now getting 3D times consistently, with my help now that she's gotten off her high horse- .-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

mgarzon said:


> This video is dressage rider Courtney King Dye speaking about her accident schooling a horse on the flat, and helmet safety. She's an Olympic rider - it can happen to anyone. She's been in recovery 16 months so far. I also suffered a career-ending injury in a freak accident, and although a helmet wouldn't have made a difference in my case, helmets have saved many lives.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awJDY...ature=youtu.be


Thankyou for sharing. I was in a bad accident last year and I believe my helmet saved my life. Landed head first on pavement.


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

Ouch, that sounds terrible! Were you badly injured? 
I found it hard to even watch Courtney's video, but I think she's so brave for making it.


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

The back of my head was just sore and some road rash on my legs and arms.I was also knocked out for 15 mins. It happened because I lost my stirrup at a full gallop. There is now a rip in the material on the back of my helmet, a good reminder to always wear one. I found the video very hard to watch too :-(


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

It sounds like you were really lucky!!

I just noticed your horse is named Africa! I used to train a beautiful TB named Africa. I liked her so much that I was going to use her name (and personality!) in my book, until a friend reminded me there's an 'Africa' in Riders by Jilly Cooper. It's a great name


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

I love his name too


----------



## gDudzik (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't know if these have been said..

I am a barrel racer and one thing that drives me nuts is when the horse and rider are running home and they smack their horse on the neck or whip them. Don't people know that when you whip them they only stiffen up and run slower? And then they smack them like, "oh you ran a great patter but im going to beat the crap out of you on the way back anyways!" Can't stand it.

Also, when people think a horse is worthless because it's not registered. If you don't plan on breeding that horse, then honestly, what's the point? There is none.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

I just remember a pet peeve i have, 
so this wednesday I am hauling my mare to trade for another taller mountain horse. Its the perfect situation for both horses and people, however, I still go out there with my mare everyday, and give her cuddles and kisses and ride her just like I always do.
I hate it when somebody decides they want a new horse and suddenly forget about the one they have. I know a girl that was in my situation (trading her horse) and for the last week she had her old horse she just ignored her, completely occupied with the one she was getting.
Terrible.


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thyme said:


> I just remember a pet peeve i have,
> so this wednesday I am hauling my mare to trade for another taller mountain horse. Its the perfect situation for both horses and people, however, I still go out there with my mare everyday, and give her cuddles and kisses and ride her just like I always do.
> I hate it when somebody decides they want a new horse and suddenly forget about the one they have. I know a girl that was in my situation (trading her horse) and for the last week she had her old horse she just ignored her, completely occupied with the one she was getting.
> Terrible.


How about the opposite? Ignores the horse for a full year and a half, only combing out for a few months at a time then we don't see her forever. Then decides she's selling horse, and is out all the time trying to get him ready to sell. Horse is a ottb.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Yea that is also terrible for the horse


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

Best part is she's just doing it so she can get a new one
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

